# I Have Termites



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not a pest guy.

If you open them up, the birds & insects, predators should eat them. That said, a termite pesticide , sold in a hardware store should work. I, once, in desperation, put an ornate gifted bedside table in large trash bags & set off a flea bomb inside. It worked.

Depending where you live you can have subterranean termites. . . those in the ground. You might want to check if they exist in your area and look around. Termites only eat dead wood. When I lived in Hawaii, I had termites that were coming out of the dirt, & eating a cardboard box! Both my anecdotes were in Hawaii. They have a lot of termites due to the weather.





__





Termites--UC IPM


Termites management, quick tips and guidelines for control.



ipm.ucanr.edu


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

First of all, how do you know that they are termites? Termites tend to stay away from Cedar if there is ANY other food source available. Like your house. I
f you were to borrow a truck and haul away the boards that any termites would remain behind? If you have any concerns about it, take it through a car wash. Or was it yourself. 
Termites are not known for their speed. Except for eating wood. If they truly are termites, the wood would feel noticeably lighter, less dense and would crumble under pressure. 
You could put a few in your garbage at a time to be hauled away if that were an option. 

Also, you could saw the boards into smaller pieces to fit them into garbage bags. And then on trash day, put the bags in your neighbors trash bins.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

He's joking.


----------



## beebo78 (11 mo ago)

ktownskier said:


> First of all, how do you know that they are termites? Termites tend to stay away from Cedar if there is ANY other food source available. Like your house. I
> f you were to borrow a truck and haul away the boards that any termites would remain behind? If you have any concerns about it, take it through a car wash. Or was it yourself.
> Termites are not known for their speed. Except for eating wood. If they truly are termites, the wood would feel noticeably lighter, less dense and would crumble under pressure.
> You could put a few in your garbage at a time to be hauled away if that were an option.
> ...


These are the bugs on the board.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Yep, you've got termites. 

Thankfully, you don't have ants in your ants. 

Borrow a truck, take them to your ex's house and dump them there at night. Take the truck through a car wash, fill it up with gas and bring it back. And, never ever talk about this again.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes those are termites, spray the pile with termidor or a generic version so they bring it back to the colony and then the colony dies. 
It may take a couple of months to kill the colony completely, then remove the pile and dispose of it.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Some good diy treatments for the pile are here:









How To Deal With Termites In Firewood


Having termites is not just frustrating but destructive. Here’s how to deal with termites in firewood, and save your yard and home from an infestation.




yardblogger.com


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Termites are hard to get rid of. Stronger chemicals needed. 
Better check the abode they tend to wander.


----------

